# Saloos Capsized Off Cabinda



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

16-05-14, Container vessel MV SALOOS, anchored in location Lat 05 31.7 S Long 012 10.4 E due east of Cabinda anchorage listed to her port and taking in water, and capsized . The 106 mtr SALOOS was built as the CALLISTO in 1983 at the Husumer Schiffswerft Inh. Gebr. Kroeger GmbH & Co. KG - Husum under Yard/hull No.: 1489 renamed JUMBO CALLISTO in 1988 followed by CALLISTO in 1989, she sailed also under the names TIGER CREEK, OSTARA, INDUSTRIAL ACHIEVER until July 2006 when she got the name SALOOS
_____________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.21:07.re:saloos capsized off cabinda,thank you for posting this news,hope the crew are safe.you dont mention it,regards ben27


----------

